# lithium order to canada from ev west ...



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

title says it all ... this is starting to be a nightmare. when I ordered the estimate was 400 u.s dollars to ship to my house in Canada... 3 weeks after the cells were paid ... 48 130 calb se cells ... the rate was now 810$ ... more than double :s I shut up and paid ... batteries left ev west yesterday ... got sent back today because the carrier wont ship lithium batteries ... I read ev wests email and this is not there error I read they very well wrote the contents were lithium batteries ... 

has anyone ordered cells from ev west or other u.s sellers and shipped to the u.s ... how much did you pay in freight ?? this is really starting to give me a headache ... :s ....


----------



## green_EV 2000 (May 2, 2014)

WOW,Generally have to pay the customs tax, but twice as expensive price, is too outrageous


----------



## Old.DSMer (May 18, 2012)

That sucks. Sorry to hear of your problems.

I have successfully done it twice, both times were not from EV West.

1. Trucking company must be able to carry Class 9 dangerous goods. That's how lithium cells are labeled.

2. Your customs broker needs copies of invoices, payment records, and MSDS sheets (trucking company needs that for sure).

3. Ensure your broker correctly classifies the cells for use in an EV. Then you just pay GST and brokerage fees. Otherwise you'll pay a handsome amount of import taxes.


I would strongly suggest arranging your own trucking and contact a broker before the shipment to ensure all paperwork is in place ahead of time.

Good luck, hope it works out for you!


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

If you live close to a border, have it shipped to a UPS store near the border. then go get it (I recommend a trailer, it's usually in big crates). They will charge you taxes at the border but it came out to 5%. came out to $420 us for shipping and taxes

I used calib usa both of my orders and it was fast and flawless.


----------



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

Thats what im looking at for now ... Shipping to vermont then go get them and cross in ontario to have 5% tax not 15 like in quebec  ...


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

This probably isn't terribly helpful given that you've already purchased through EVWest but I just ordered my cells from a Canadian supplier, CanEV.

They arrived here in the Yukon no problem. No additional fees or delays in shipping. 

I strongly recommend it for folks in Canada. CanEV can get the cells directly from china and you can avoid all the border nonsense (free trade my ...).


----------



## Pbk (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't know if you want to do it but my mom used to put "warranty replacement " on her manifests when shipping stuff into Canada when she felt she could get away with it this will save you the taxes to help with the loss on freight. Make no mistake that's not legal or advised but definitely possible if you cross your T's and dot you're I's.  it would depend on what all your paperwork looks like. Considering the huge freight blunder on their side maybe they would even redo your receipt to show that its warranty to help repair their mistake.


----------



## henry murray (Jul 25, 2014)

mk4gti said:


> If you live close to a border, have it shipped to a UPS store near the border. then go get it (I recommend a trailer, it's usually in big crates). They will charge you taxes at the border but it came out to 5%. came out to $420 us for shipping and taxes
> 
> I used calib usa both of my orders and it was fast and flawless.


I have a complete kit including battery pack coming in from the US in a couple of weeks. Being shipped to Buffalo, NY. I will be picking it up and bringing into Canada. Do I need to have tariff numbers to avoid import fees and duties.
If so, do you know what the tariff numbers are?
What did you have to supply to get the 5% rate?


----------



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

officially got my cells last week .... huge mistakes and problems from the trucking company but evwest was an amazing seller and fixed everything up and even got a partial refund on the shiping costs .... for the import duties yes theres a 100 % ev battery classification number you need to use . call the border agency they'll give you it  ....


----------



## henry murray (Jul 25, 2014)

Michael Bream from EV West has given me a Tariff Classification: 8507.60.10.00
Is this all I need for Canada customs?


----------



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

your classification number is good .... you also need a receipt of the batteries straps and anything else as well as a copy of receipt of how you paid ... example mastrercard receipt or bank transfer print ect .... that's all


----------

